# Religious Guy + Pokemon = This



## Icalasari (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmNb3xJFzkc&

This is just hilarious to listen to

I seriously hope that this is all a joke though

Sorry if this doesn't belong here, mods. I figured that, since the guy talks about Pokemon, it should go here


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 12, 2009)

zztt– *shorts out*

Gah, this is infuriating even though it's old...


----------



## Diz (Dec 12, 2009)

Old guy with uniformed opinions is old and uninformed

but he is pretty funny

"Don't think"


----------



## spaekle (Dec 12, 2009)

lol, saw this the other day.

So why can't I channel Bidoof through my mind and arms yet?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 12, 2009)

Texan accent + suit + the fact that _Jigglypuff_ is apperently an example of Satan =
i don't even.

This man is either an amazing comedian or ahahaha. Oh 90's.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 12, 2009)

> So why can't I channel Bidoof through my mind and arms yet?


I am _convinced_ that this is what Ghandi did.



> the fact that _Jigglypuff_ is apperently an example of Satan


Well of course it is. Look at those _eyes_.


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 12, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> lol, saw this the other day.
> 
> So why can't I channel Bidoof through my mind and arms yet?


It is because you didn't KNOW you could. Now you do, and can now channel the awesome power of Bidoof through your body!


----------



## Momoharu (Dec 12, 2009)

This is why people don't like Christians anymore.

And I'm a Christian :(


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 12, 2009)

... Most amusing thing I've seen all day, and that's saying something. xDDDD

But seriously, the whole entire reason why parents are here is to education what's wrong and right; what's real and what's not. The guy must have had some poor childhood.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 12, 2009)

Icalasari said:


> It is because you didn't KNOW you could. Now you do, and can now channel the awesome power of Bidoof through your body!


DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 12, 2009)

I kind of wish playing pokemon would let me use psychic powers and cast magic spells against my enemies.


----------



## Quigley (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow. If that guy's being sarcastic, he's flipping brilliant!

If he's actually trying to preach, well...


----------



## glitchedgamer (Dec 13, 2009)

Jigglypuff is pure fucking EVIL.


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 13, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP


XD That made me break out into laughter

I bet you could rule the world now with the power of DERP


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 13, 2009)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Simon Harron (Dec 24, 2009)

I like how his words sync up with Team Rocket towards the beginning. XD

Pokemon trainers = "New Age" masters of spirits? And Pokemon paraphernalia are power sources? And pokemon teach children witchcraft? And children run around with guns killing other kids? (that's actually someone true, but more due to gangs and less due to pokemon...)

I quite enjoy his questioning there. Why? WHY? *WHY?*

This made my day. XD


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 25, 2009)

It's Pikachu that's the spawn of Satan, not Jigglypuff... silly uninformed Youtube video people.  Though I guess the pink singing blob could qualify as some kind of minor demon or something.

Other than that... seems like the kind of thing that some religious nuts were saying way back around 1999 or so when Pokémon was still in its "you can't walk three feet without seeing a Pikachu plastered on something" phase.  The whole "training Pokémon = summoning demons" thing, and so on.  Probably the same guys who slashed a stuffed Pikachu with a sword and burned some kids' Pokémon cards.

But it sounds like they might've gotten some other stuff mixed in with the usual anti-Pokémon stuff.  I don't remember anyone ever accusing Pokémon of teaching kids witchcraft or encouraging them to kill each other, though the nuts always throw that kind of stuff around when they're talking about D&D and Magic: The Gathering.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know about you, but I personally think it would be FUCKAWESOME to channel the power of demons through my body and get superpowers. That would be just about the coolest thing ever.

...Speaking of summoning demons, ever heard of Shin Megami Tensei? This stuff was around YEARS before Pokemon ever came out.


----------



## Simon Harron (Dec 28, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> ...Speaking of summoning demons, ever heard of Shin Megami Tensei? This stuff was around YEARS before Pokemon ever came out.


Didn't one of those games involve the characters shooting themselves in the heads with guns?


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Dec 28, 2009)

Persona 3! A very cool game, I would play it if I owned the platform it's on (...ps2?).

...Anyway, yeah, they commit suicide. Repeatedly. But it's not really suicide, it's a kind of emotional release (fear) that allows you to summon your Persona. Erh. I'm off topic. sorrrry.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2009)

I summon evil spirit Pikachu! Go, use demonic storm powers(Thunder) to smite my enemies.Now, demonmouse, fetch my 44 so I can "pump" some kids to steal thier cards! Excellent, now, my familiar, return to your spherical realm so I may worship the Almighty, Jigglypuff! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!:evil:

Seriously, this guy is an effing idiot! Sorry, guy, but you are.


----------



## Barubu (Dec 30, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! IF this were real, me _and_ my uber Charizard would be killing YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry, but that is what would happen;my Charizard commands it. SAVE ME ALMIGHTY JIGGLYPUFF!


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jan 5, 2010)

Since dragons are, by some christians, devil beasts, I'd just love to see this guy's reactions to my three uber Charizards.


----------



## Atzel (Jan 6, 2010)

I think my face only made two expressions throughout the entire video. o.o and ._. So apparently I'm going to hell for playing Pokemon. Sweet =P. I think the sad thing is the fact people willingly attended that...And some people seem to be seriously listening... ._.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 7, 2010)

Why, oh why dear God did they display a picture of Jigglypuff when he was talking about demons. A Gyrados or Golem would have made more sense but, no, a Jugglypuff seemed more threatening. *Laugh of the century*


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jan 15, 2010)

Honestly, some people are just plain  dumb. As some comments said, this is olny ONE christan's opinon NOT all of ours...

Lemme explain he said you CANT GET SAVED my faimly and church belives anyone can get saved and we also think jigglypuff is not the devil.

Lmfao HAIL JIGGLYPUFF!!!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 19, 2010)

Remind me, in which Pokémon game do you go around shooting people and "going into the streets and blowing each other away and blowing each other up herp de durf"?

Incidentally it was great when he was going on about Satan and Jigglypuff popped up. Less so when it showed people in the audience nodding, presumably not thinking "yup, this guy's an _idiot_" as they did so.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Remind me, in which Pokémon game do you go around shooting people and "going into the streets and blowing each other away and blowing each other up herp de durf"?


GPA Bidoof andreas. XD

Ah, just watched this. *shakes head* There are worse things out there to be ranting about than pokemon...


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

Gods, I hate the stupid. This person is... sad. A very very sad little man. Pokemon as Familiars... I mean, come on, what in the name of all Lords above and Below was he thinking?


----------

